# So Excited!



## Maplehead (Aug 27, 2020)

Coming soon.


G0678 - 8" x 30" 1-1/2 HP Variable-Speed Vertical Mill$4,150.00$299.001$4,449.00H6091 - 8" x 20" X 5" 3-Axis Digital Readout for Mills$695.00$0.001$695.00G1075 - 58 pc. Clamping Kit for 1/2" T-Slots$64.95$0.001$64.95SB1280 - Precision R-8 Collet Set of 12$127.95$0.001$127.95G9329 - R-8 Collet Rack$16.95$0.001$16.95H8263 - 1/32"-1/2" x R-8 Keyless Drill Chuck with Integral Shank$125.95$0.001$125.95LIFTGATE - Freight Destination Liftgate Service Add-On$0.00$34.001

The smalls should be arriving Monday and I am awaiting the call from the freight driver for the mill. Hell yeah!


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 27, 2020)

Well done!
Looking forwards to pics!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Aug 27, 2020)

It is exciting isn't it...however, this will now fuel an addiction worse than anything you've ever had (hopefully)
Happy chippin'!


----------



## Dhal22 (Aug 27, 2020)

Awesome!!


----------



## brino (Aug 27, 2020)

Congratulations on the new machines!

-brino


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## sycle1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Congrats eagerly awaiting pics! so I can feed my Mill desires!


----------



## Maplehead (Aug 28, 2020)

GoN, I already have that addiction after purchasing my micro mill a few years ago. Hopefully soon I'll start selling some of the guitars I build so as to get some of the money back I've spent here. And to the rest, yes I'll be taking pics. We need more pics and reviews on these machines.


----------



## sycle1 (Aug 28, 2020)

Okay now we gotta see your guitars you build. 
Cheers


----------



## Maplehead (Aug 28, 2020)

Here's one of them.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 28, 2020)

New and shiny stuff!  Something I have very little of...  Congratulations, and enjoy!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Aug 28, 2020)

I have a '59 Gretsch 6120 and a 1987 Hamer Steve Stevens DayGlo if you like to ADD to you guitar collection to feed my addiction!


----------



## Maplehead (Aug 28, 2020)

GunsOfNavarone said:


> I have a '59 Gretsch 6120 and a 1987 Hamer Steve Stevens DayGlo if you like to ADD to you guitar collection to feed my addiction!


Thank you, but I make my own now. I bet that Gretsch is super sweet.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Aug 28, 2020)

For sure! 2 tone Cadillac smoke green, double anniversary....but with your style of guitar, I'd thought you'd appreciate the Hamer! I hate to take this off topic, but what do you use for pickups?


----------



## sycle1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Maplehead said:


> Here's one of them.


Nice work!
Guitar looks great, I like it and an original design too.
What scale length is that?
Do you have a website???
Cheers


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 29, 2020)

I built my own bass guitars when I was young, even built a neck once. I'm still friends with the luthiers apprentice turned master builder who inspired me.

John


----------



## Maplehead (Aug 29, 2020)

I make my own pickups. I also made my own die sets to press the covers for the pickups. Except for the tuners, I make all the other hardware as well. My bridge is a tool-less bridge so no need for tools to adjust action and intonation. My need for a bigger mill is because right now all my hardware is made in c360 brass but I will be switching to steel soon. The scale is 25.5"


----------



## derfatdutchman (Aug 30, 2020)

I have been more than happy with my G0678 mill, Nothing like waiting for a new machine to arrive!


----------



## Maplehead (Aug 31, 2020)

Ok, there's a 1000 pound beast in my driveway. Anybody available to lend a hand?


----------

